# Serbia Is The World Champion In Waterpolo!!!



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Serbia has just defeated Spain in the finals of the world cup! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!:winner01::happy03::happy04:


----------

